# Are they really leaving off Home Link?



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

What happened to no comprises?

Considering how minimal the dash is and the lack of an ashtray, where would I keep my remote?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Clipped to the visor?

Homelink hasn't been available on the A3 since the 2007 model year.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

mike3141 said:


> Clipped to the visor?
> 
> Homelink hasn't been available on the A3 since the 2007 model year.


Really? I did not know that.

I have it on my '06 and I have to say, it's one of my favorite little conveniences.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I was wondering about this just a couple days ago. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere, so I assumed it wouldn't be available.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

This just seems/feels like a really cheap omission given that its standard (or optional) in just about every vehicle sold in the US.

If you can get it in this, as an option
http://www.nissanusa.com/cars/versa-sedan/versions-specs/version.1-6-s.html
and not an A3 something is just wrong with this world.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Would be interesting if you bought a BT receiver for your garage door opener, and what the new BT commands are like in the new Audi MMI system. Right now I just use this with my Blackberry...

http://btmate.com/

It's linked to a voice command, just checked it's not 30 years ago lol
I remember when I was 12 years old and using my parents garage door opener, biking around the neighborhood and opening up half the people's garage doors with the same opener....


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Rudy_H said:


> Would be interesting if you bought a BT receiver for your garage door opener, and what the new BT commands are like in the new Audi MMI system. Right now I just use this with my Blackberry...
> 
> http://btmate.com/
> 
> ...


Eh, I have the Chamberlain MyQ equipment installed on both of my openers. It allows you to control the garage doors in much the same way, but from anywhere in the world that you have a data connection. Different connection method aside, I don't find the overall functionality to be convenient enough to replace a true remote opener. When I'm in the car, the phone is in a sleeve under the handbrake. I'd have to pull into the driveway, get the phone out, and launch the app (fortunately there's an option to remember the passcode and not request it each time)... just too much.

I do have to give respect to the BT Mate developers, though, for addressing Android first and leaving the iJunk to play second fiddle. 

I also have a gate remote that supposedly* doesn't work with HomeLink, so in theory, I'd still be stuck with a remote, anyway.
_
*I control access to the neighborhood, so I've been able to program a couple standard rolling code remotes to work with the opener. I imagine I could find a way to program HomeLink in my car to work as well. Shhh... _


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

That works too. The BT just works so that you don't accidentally open your garage door while you are somewhere else in the world ha, you need to be about 100 meters away. 

My point was more so, (because I don't have a 2015 Audi A3/S3 yet DAMN YOU AUDI), for my Hyundai you hit the BT button on your steering wheel and say 'CALL' <name>. Would be nice to be able to say 'OPEN BTMate' and it just triggers your garage door to open / close. Would be interesting to see if Audi expanded voice commands.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'd love to be able to program the touch wheel to register a double-tap as the input to open/ close the door. 

/geek


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> I'd love to be able to program the touch wheel to register a double-tap as the input to open/ close the door.
> 
> /geek


I wonder how flexible VAG-COM will be in setting things up...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Wlm6lD23d0g

Off topic - Audi TT MMI is still same as A3 / S3 (err well same OS guts)


----------



## unclubbedvdub (Jul 19, 2002)

That is a somewhat cheap omission. We are talking 2002 technology here that audi is refusing to include.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

For those not opposed to some time with a soldering iron, looks like a pretty easy / inexpensive add-on. 

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec169.shtml

Not something I would do personally (hardwiring a radar detector with pre-made kit is the extent of my skills in this dept) but if you know what you're doing seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

A piece of cake, though I don't care for the final product. I think I'd be looking to use two of the blank buttons on the dash, if possible. There's always the alternative "flash high-beams" option as well.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been leaving my garage door opener in the useless overhead sunglasses storage which doesn't fit 99% of the sunglasses, almost the same location as a homelink button on the rear view mirror. That's my ghetto homelink.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Seems like the easiest route is to use your pre-existing remote, hardwire it and locate a switch wherever you want. If you make use of the sunglass storage compartment to hold the unit, tap power from the map light (detailed in numerous radar install threads) and locate the button someplace in the area. Seems like the install could be done in 15-20 minutes for minimal $. Are there any blank buttons up there by the lights, roof controls, etc? 

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?1479146-DIY-Garage-Door-Opener-Hard-Wire


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

this was a hot topic at the training i went to in Dallas.

reasons we thought of not offering it included:

not many private garages in Europe to justify the cost of it
you can clip your remote to your sunvisor and it literally is doing the exact same thing
would have added money to the car (probably a few $) and not have been able to hit that $29,900 starting price
If you bring your car in for service and get a loaner and happen to need your garage door opener to get in your house, then you are SOL because you dont have a remote

i personally would rather save the money on the car and repeat the exact same action of : reaching up to push button on garage door opener vs. reaching up to push similar button on Homelink


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

mehh, kinda lame. You can get homelink on econoboxes now!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> this was a hot topic at the training i went to in Dallas.
> 
> reasons we thought of not offering it included:
> 
> ...


That's pretty bulletproof, honestly. 

I don't like the look of a remote hanging on the visor, but it's not a major issue for me. I've got this, but in silver:










Maybe it's time to upgrade.


----------



## v6er (Dec 18, 2000)

I know we're overblowing this but....

I can't believe they won't offer it on the A3/S3. I'd gladly pay the few extra bucks to have it included. Its bad enough that audi doesn't offer remote start on any of their vehicles, but gimping on a piece of technology when their vehicles are supposed to be at the fore front of technology is pretty lame in my books.

If its true they're not offering it because most Europeans don't want it - that just goes to show Audi (VAG in general) really doesn't know the North American consumer at all.

I wouldn't be surprised if they change their minds and offer in 2016.

I'd install one of these in the mean time: http://www.f2ptechnologies.com/

I have it installed in my golf and my motorcycle and works well.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

You know what's worse? The CLA doesn't even have keyless-go / advanced key.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

why wouldn't be optional at least on premium plus or something? This makes no sense to me :screwy:


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

I think it is pretty crazy that this is not standard on the A3/S3. As silly as it sounds this was one of the best features I got when I got my new A4. Ever since I have owned a home with a garage I have wanted a homelink. I realize you can attach a opener to the visor or put it in your center console, etc. but to me its just so much easer to hit the button and be done. Plus if I was to ever park outside and somebody broke into the car they would not be able to get into my garage due to the fact that the homelink will not work with the key off. However if I had a opener on my visor or in my console they could easily hit the button and be in the garage.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Instead of complaining here about the lack of Homelink on the A3 why aren't you calling or emailing AoA or AoC??


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

mike3141 said:


> Instead of complaining here about the lack of Homelink on the A3 why aren't you calling or emailing AoA or AoC??


My vote is for more complaining.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

This is another silly omission, but I'm used to using the garage opener in the visor for my mk6 gti.. I am slightly jealous of it in the wifes a4.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Audi's stated reason on record for offering on the S-tronic transmission is that they are SO focused on technology that a manual made no sense and is basically akin to something from the stone age.

Then at the same time, they dont even offer an _option _to eliminate this? :what:


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Vorsprung durch technik!


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

So get a BT Mate and use your phone--no ugly remote clipped to the visor--and secure.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

BT Mates are sold out, have been for a little while now.

Plus, should you really need to buy and build a custom bluetooth transmitter for a $30-50k luxury car?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Any remote opener that's worth its salt will have a phone app--so no you don't have to build a custom transmitter.

I found one unit, for example, that's wifi connected to your home network and comes with apps for Android or iPhone management.

From what I've seen, Homelink is beginning to look like the old-grey has-been technology--just like VHS vs. DVD vs. online streaming.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Audi had a chance to really show breakthrough thinking and integrate an opener into the MMI. It could even use the same HomeLink transmitter, just with controls moved to the MMI. But no...

:wave:


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

mike3141 said:


> Any remote opener that's worth its salt will have a phone app--so no you don't have to build a custom transmitter.
> 
> I found one unit, for example, that's wifi connected to your home network and comes with apps for Android or iPhone management.
> 
> From what I've seen, Homelink is beginning to look like the old-grey has-been technology--just like VHS vs. DVD vs. online streaming.


my house was built in the late 80's though; is there a way to retrofit a transmitter?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

caliatenza said:


> my house was built in the late 80's though; is there a way to retrofit a transmitter?


Yes. What brand is your opener? If it's anything Chamberlain or Chamberlain-related (LiftMaster, AccessMaster, -Master, Craftsman), you could look into the Chamberlain MyQ stuff. Hell, a full-featured Chamberlain/ Craftsman opener (battery backup, belt drive, MyQ) is only a few hundred dollars. I ditched the cheap builder grade units not long after moving into the house and replaced them with belt drive battery backup Craftsman units, and I recently added MyQ to both of them.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes. What brand is your opener? If it's anything Chamberlain or Chamberlain-related (LiftMaster, AccessMaster, -Master, Craftsman), you could look into the Chamberlain MyQ stuff. Hell, a full-featured Chamberlain/ Craftsman opener (battery backup, belt drive, MyQ) is only a few hundred dollars. I ditched the cheap builder grade units not long after moving into the house and replaced them with belt drive battery backup Craftsman units, and I recently added MyQ to both of them.


it's a LiftMaster. Actually it probably wont matter cause my family is looking to move to a new house soon; something that was built in the later 2000s.


----------



## vtmsf (Jan 29, 2014)

*Having started this thread, I finally have my car and found a decent alternative*

I was particularly concerned about the lack of homelink because there's no obvious place to hide a remote. My TT had a small ashtray that worked great for storing the remote. For my A3 I realized I could use Velcro to hold the remote on the inner right side of the driver's door pocket. This way it's completely out of site, works without having to be removed and is hidden from potential thieves. Once this worked out so well, I realized this is also a good place for my toll pass, even if I do have to move it to the dash to use. It's not Homelink, but it works for me.


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

I agree, it's pathetic Audi would eliminate a basic feature that all other cars offer. Attaching a remote to the sunvisor is the option the average person will end up doing. This however poses a big safety problem. In the building I live in, we are not allowed to clip these things on and leave them there as we park our cars in the garage. Why? Because any car that gets broken into (happens often) will have a remote in it for the taking. Once the thief has the remote, he has access to the building any time. The code to the main gate must now be changed and every tennant has to be told the new code and how to change their mechanism. Big mess. I would presume many other apartment/condo complexes face the same problem and do not allow tennants to keep remotes in their parked cars. Sadly, times have changed and thieves know what to look for these days. The days of clipping a clicker to the visor is slowly coming to an end. 
So back to Audi. Until they add some other electronic way of opening gates, the Homelink should be made an option. I can almost bet it will surface in a year or two, once the sticker goes over $30k- which is bound to happen soon like nearly all "under $30k" cars end up going.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm surprised that they wouldn't include this as part of the Convenience Package.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

As I stated earlier--they haven't included HomeLink on the A3 since it's one-year availability for the '06 model year so its unavailability is "AoA business as usual".


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it available anywhere ROW? If so, what would it take to retrofit? (Where is the module, (antenna?,) and button?)


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

You can install aftermarket HomeLink controllers now either by replacing the mirror (questionable) or installing into the headliner (looks easy). This doesnt seem like a big deal any more to me.

http://www.homelink.com/afterMarketHomeLink


----------



## seinsmeld13 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Homelink*

I just got a 2016 Audi S3 a few months ago and can't believe they left off Homelink as well as a place for my sunglasses. I would have paid hundreds to have both of these items. My previous 2010 and 2013 S4s both had them. Can't believe they cut corners like this. I'm very disappointed.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

ya the homelink, no 12v outlet in rear seating area or trunk, no scuff plate for the rear door entries and no underseat storage are all items that i feel should come standard on a 2010 civic lx. i have a 2016 prem+ and all of these things i actually assumed would be there at this level of automobile.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Diztek said:


> ya the homelink, no 12v outlet in rear seating area or trunk, no scuff plate for the rear door entries and no underseat storage are all items that i feel should come standard on a 2010 civic lx. i have a 2016 prem+ and all of these things i actually assumed would be there at this level of automobile.


my 2015 has a rear 12v and door sill scuff plates.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

My 2016 has homelink and all the other stuff. Must be part of a package I guess


----------



## cameraman12 (Mar 10, 2016)

My 2015 A3 Premium Plus has homelink (to the left of the rearview mirror.)


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> my 2015 has a rear 12v and door sill scuff plates.



wonder if it just came on prestige models? i have a prem+ and do not have those items. :screwy:


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

Homelink is available as a port installed accessory for 295$ for vehicles with both the black and silver headliner. It was a delayed release accessory and wasn't available at launch. The 12V charger in the backseat and trunk is standard and only available on the Prestige trim level for 2016, but was available as part of the Convenience Package on 15MY Premium Plus trim levels.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Diztek said:


> wonder if it just came on prestige models? i have a prem+ and do not have those items. :screwy:


2016 models did not come with them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The rear 12v was part of the Convenience Package for the MY '15 8V. That package was scrapped for the MY '16. The rear door seals are on my '15 P+, but I think they were just scrapped for convenience on the MY '16 models.


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

And again, totally different in Canada. My 2016 S3 Technik Package has rear seat and trunk 12V outlets as well as scuff plates in the rear. It does not have HomeLink and that wasn't an option at all, which really annoyed me given the general lack of storage in the car, and was almost enough to keep me from buying it. I mounted my (black) garage door opener _underneath _the dash on the left side of the area ahead of the cupholders with some 3M mounting strips. I can't see it there but can just reach down and feel the buttons.
Before ordering, when I saw pictures like below, I thought it was going to be an option, but no.


----------



## seinsmeld13 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've now had my S3 for just over 1 year. So far so good, however, I am extremely pissed that there is no Homelink. Would this stop me from buying a VW/Audi/Porsche in the future? Maybe, maybe. It appears nobody cares except for the Chinese. Anyway, life goes on. At least the Cubs won in a wonderful game 7.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

My 2016 A3 2.0T with the S-line package came with Homelink.


----------

